# BERGWERK Produktportfolio 2008



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. Dezember 2007)

wir haben unsere Produktpalette für 2008 auf folgende Modelle gestrafft:

MERCURY
MERCURY SL
MERCURY Rohloff
Faunus LSD 85mm
Faunus 120mm
Faunus TT28
Cobalt 125mm
Sauss&Brauss

Die Modelle Pfadfinder, Gamuzza, Faunus FR werden nicht mehr angeboten !

Gruß RK


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Dezember 2007)

darf man erfahren warum das faunus TT28 im Programm bleiben durfte??das ist doch en Trekkingbike wird das nun auf MTB umgebaut?meiner meinung nach hätte man en freerider neu kopnstruieren sollen und das TT28 streichen sollen...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (13. Dezember 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> darf man erfahren warum das faunus TT28 im Programm bleiben durfte??das ist doch en Trekkingbike wird das nun auf MTB umgebaut?meiner meinung nach hätte man en freerider neu kopnstruieren sollen und das TT28 streichen sollen...
> 
> gruß


ganz einfach. Das TT28 wird nachgefragt. Man konstruiert keinen Freerider mal eben so in kurzer Zeit. Habe nicht geschrieben das in dem Bereich nichts gemacht wird, oder


----------



## liquidnight (31. Juli 2008)

Moin. 
Gibt es schon Infos über die strategische Ausrichtung 2009 ?

Die jetzigen Besitzer (die ich kenne) von Bergwerk-Rädle sind überzeugt von der Qualität und Haltbarkeit, drum tendiere ich auch zu einem solchen Rahmen.
Speziell: ich suche einen Allmountain-Rahmen der mit der Rohloffnabe harmoniert (Cobalt scheidet also aus, Faunus bleibt übrig)  und den man mit der neuen Magura-Gabel Thor (14cm/10cm) aufbauen kann (Faunus scheidet hier auch aus). Hinten wäre etwas mehr Federweg auch praktisch (130-145mm). 

Plant Bergwerk, den Allmountain/Enduro-Bereich noch etwas auszubauen oder eher einzuschränken ?


----------



## SLichti (1. August 2008)

@liquidnight

an was machst du die Rohloff- Kompatibilität fest?? Es gibt das Faunus und das Cobalt mit Rohloff...
Bei beiden wird ein  Kettenspanner sowie ein Speedbone und am Besten auch die Kettenführung benötigt.
Auch passt BW auf Wunsch bei beiden Rahmen die zuganschläge an Rohloff an.

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## liquidnight (1. August 2008)

ein argument *für* bergwerk wäre allerdings die anpassbarkeit.  kettenspanner & führung gehören mit dran, soweit einverstanden. 





SLichti schrieb:


> @liquidnight
> an was machst du die Rohloff- Kompatibilität fest?? Es gibt das Faunus und das Cobalt mit Rohloff...


  soweit ich mich noch ans handbuch erinnern kann:  der speedbone ist eigentlich zur befestigung am unteren arm gedacht. wegen des horstlinks muss man wohl verschiebbar machen, will man ihn dort anbringen.  diese klobige lösung mit dem langen knochen + schelle finde ich ziemlich hässlich und außerdem schwer. 

viel eleganter baut man die kurze drehmomentabstützung an den IS2k-scheibenbremsmontagepunkt. so hab ich es jetzt am eingelenker, das funktioniert wunderbar und geht auch schnell beim rad ausbauen. 

am faunus (nicht f~lsd) braucht man die speedbone-lösung nicht, denn die wippneigung ist durch den hinterbau (zwar vorhanden aber) relativ klein. der cobalt-rahmen hingegen dürfte noch stärker wippen als der syntace liteville301.


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2008)

liquidnight schrieb:


> der cobalt-rahmen hingegen dürfte noch stärker wippen als der syntace liteville301.


DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. August 2008)

liquidnight schrieb:


> der cobalt-rahmen hingegen dürfte noch stärker wippen als der syntace liteville301.


muss mich hier einklinken

stimmt nicht ! der Cobalt Rahmen wippt minimal, man kann sagen überhaupt nicht, wenn er richtig abgestimmt ist ! Der Cobalt ist von der Anlenkung einer der besten Rahmen auf dem Markt. Die "alte" BW-Mannschaft hat es nur versäumt Ihn entsprechend in die Magazine zu bringen. Ist auch eine finanzielle Frage wie immer halt. Ich bin sicher mit einem Backround wie Ihn Syntace hat, einiges an Gewicht abgespeckt, mit etwas mehr Federweg hinten wäre der Cobalt im All Mountain Segment der Knaller geworden, dessen bin ich mir sicher. Fast alle die den Cobalt gefahren sind, bestätigten mir dies. Für den Rest war er einfach zu schwer, was die Kaufentscheidung letztendlich in eine andere Richtung bewegte...
bis dann ride on


----------



## SLichti (1. August 2008)

Es ist völlig egal wieviel wann und wo am Viergelenke mit HorstLink wippt...
Die Rohloff passt an beide Räder ohne Probleme.
Die Sattelstrebe beinhaltet in einem Bauteil die Disc-Aufnahme und das Ausfallende! Da ist ein wippen egal...

Die vorgeschlagene Lösung mit der Schraube an der IS Aufnahme ist nicht disctauglich...
Daher wird der Speedbone in jedem Fall benötigt.

Einzigste Lösung ohne Speedbone wäre in dem Fall ein verlängertes Ausfallende für den Stützklotz auf der linken Seite ähnlich dem OEM Ausfallende

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## liquidnight (1. August 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ! der Cobalt Rahmen wippt minimal, man kann sagen überhaupt nicht, wenn er richtig abgestimmt ist !


hast du ihn mal mit ner R~ aufgebaut und gefahren ?  ich noch nicht. aber bevor ich meine jetzige R~ eingebaut hab, hab ich mir überlegt, was die mit dem hinterbau macht.   der arm, an dem die drehmomentabstützung dran ist, wird beim 1. gang mit ungefähr dem pedaldrehmoment nach hinten (oben) gedrückt.  beim liteville301 ist die kraft wegen dem langen hebel geringer, bei den cobalt-ähnlichen rahmen ist die kraft ungefähr die halbe pedalkraft. so viel drückts dir den aufhängepunkt des dreiecks nach hinten.  



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Der Cobalt ist von der Anlenkung einer der besten Rahmen auf dem Markt.


   Das stimmt bestimmt, wenn man nur das Kettendrehmoment berücksichtigt (ohne R~).   *Nicht ohne Grund* rät Syntace vom Einsatz der R~ am liteville 301 ab.   Und etliche andre 4gelenker (z.b. haibike) sind auch schlecht für die R~ geeignet. Allein wegen der Wirkung des Stützmoments auf das Schwingendreieck.

Sehr genial ist das übrigens bei den Lapierre-Rahmen gelöst, da würde das Stützmoment entgegen des Kettenzugmoments wirken. Leider gibts aber keine einzelnen Lapierre-Rahmen :|





SLichti schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal wieviel wann und wo am Viergelenke mit HorstLink wippt...


 Dir vielleicht. Mir nicht, denn ich will kein Schaukelpferd wenns den Berg rauf geht. 



			
				SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rohloff passt an beide Räder ohne Probleme.


  Ich würde mir gern ein Exemplar mit Cobalt oder Cobalt-Ähnlichem Hinterbau und abgeschalteter Plattform anschauen bzw. ausprobieren. Vorher glaub ich das >ohne Probleme< nicht. 



			
				SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sattelstrebe beinhaltet in einem Bauteil die Disc-Aufnahme und das Ausfallende!


 so weit, so standard ...


			
				SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ein wippen egal...


  WER sagt das ? und wie begründet er es ??



			
				SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> Die vorgeschlagene Lösung mit der Schraube an der IS Aufnahme ist nicht disctauglich...   Daher wird der Speedbone in jedem Fall benötigt.


   Wieso nicht ?  Generell ist das durchaus disc-tauglich. So hab ich es im Moment aufgebaut, und vieele andre hier im Forum auch. Was speziell bei den BW-Rahmen sprichst du an, was die Lösung nicht-disc-tauglich machen soll ?


An die EGAL-Fraktion hier:  mag sein, dass euch das egal ist, mir ist es nicht egal.  Beim Wiegetritt den Bergrauf gibts 3 sich überlagernde Schwingmomente:
- das Fahrergewicht, bzw. Schwingen um Pedalkraft an der Waagrechtstellung zu optimieren
- das Drehmoment zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebenaufhängung
- das R~-Stützmoment
Alle 3 wirken in die gleiche Richtung: sie ziehen das Hinterrad zum Sattel bzw. das Tretlager nach unten.   Da bin ich froh, wenn ich eine Wirkung eliminieren kann. 

Um die größe der Wirkung des Stützmoments zu ermitteln: Das Stützmoment wirkt *um* den Horstlink auf die obere Sattelstrebe (vorausgesetzt, dort ist die Abstützung angebracht). Bei vorhandener Schätzung der Pedalkraft kann man die geschätzte Kraft am Ende der Sattelstrebe berechnen.  == Pedalkraft * Pedallänge / Luftlinie-Horstlink-oberesKettenstrebengelenk .    Diese Kraft wirkt ungefährt nach schräg nach hinten oben, also Senkrecht zum Mittelpunkt==Horstlink-Punkt.    Und dann kommts eben auf die Anordung des Dreiecks an, ob der Hinterbau empfindlich bei der R~ ist oder unempfindlich.


----------



## SLichti (3. August 2008)

Kannst Du mir mal ein Bild senden wie Du mit dem kurzen Arm an einem Fully mit Scheibenbremse die Rohloff ohne Speedbone montiert hast? Entweder bin ich etwas daneben, oder ahnungslos...

Danke
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (3. August 2008)

SLichti schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal ein Bild senden wie Du mit dem kurzen Arm an einem Fully mit Scheibenbremse die Rohloff ohne Speedbone montiert hast?


meins:




andere:












und dann bist du mir ja noch ne antwort schuldig ...


----------

